# Worms?



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Sup folks,

So I found these worms sticking to my glass after a 50% wc today and I have no clue where they came from. I even stopped overfeeding my piranha couple weeks ago. However, I treated the water with prazi pro last week so I am not sure if they are tapeworms or anything and I added some salt in the water too. Not sure if they are any threat to my p. Any help would be appreciated.

Pics are not the best but if you look closer, you can see the white worms. Thanks!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah probably due to a bad water condition like high ammonia. they should go away after a couple water changes and wipe off the glass before you do a gravel vac and w/c

oh yeah, could be planaria or leeches. do like above! They are flat and have a mouthpiece on the bottom side, do they have tiny eye spots or horn lookin things comin out the side of the head?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

they are barely noticeable. All i see is them moving on the glass when they stick onto it. Could it be because of the previous overfeeding? I don't see many of em now but in the morning when I did the wc I saw a whole bunch of em. Weird!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Like said, they are probably something similar to planaria. Just remove any uneaten food and do more water changes.It should be better after mayby a week of this.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah most definitely could be from over feeding! i'd put money on it.

heres a good uplcose picture i found of a type of planaria:


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks sean and noodles. Appreciate all your help


----------

